# Regular exercise



## 21810 (Nov 10, 2005)

Do you find regular exercise helps with your IBS symptoms, or general feeling of well-being?Over a year ago, I worked out regularly - weight training and some aerobics on the treadmill - but then broke my collarbone and had to lay off for 6 weeks. As usual, I didn't get around to going back.It's about 16 months since I last worked out, and TBH I feel really unfit. I get breathless easily, feel tired a lot, my heart races and I get dizzy after lifting heavy things or cycling a short distance.Problem is I spend most of my time with stomach cramps and general discomfort, and really don't feel like working out, especially in a busy gym. I also suffer from panic attacks which I've found can be triggered by a feeling of breathlessness, such as after running or lifting.A lot of people have told me that exercise will make me feel better. Do you think it's worth pushing myself through the barrier and forcing myself into the gym, to get fit again?Ax


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

Why don't you just try doing some at home exercises first? Push ups, crunches, jump roping, stuff like that.


----------



## 22128 (Jul 28, 2005)

I usualy lift during lunch at work and then again at night. Used to just do an 1 and half at night but since I got IBS my energy levels are down so I find splitting the day into two 45 minute sessions lets me lift hard for both sessions. Also when my stomach is realy crampy I do a ton of situps, after a while your stomach hurts so much from the situps you cant tell you have IBS anymore.


----------



## 21810 (Nov 10, 2005)

LOL###Bambozel







CollegeGirl, I should have added that I'm a seriously lazy person, and once I'm home, I tend to avoid doing anything. I know a little bit of exercise at home shouldn't hurt, but I find it very hard to keep up the routine.If I join a gym, at least I have a time and a place to go each week to work out. It helps me keep in routine. I am the kind of person who will use any excuse in the world to stop doing exercise, but because I have a 9-5 desk-job I don't get any regular exercise at all.I might give it a go just to see how I feel, though... ...but not tonight, I'm going out with friends and don't want to make myself feel ill before I go; not tomorrow, same reason - I have another date; not Weds, I have my evening job and won't have time... ...you see what I mean..?


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

> quoteroblem is I spend most of my time with stomach cramps and general discomfort, and really don't feel like working out, especially in a busy gym. I also suffer from panic attacks which I've found can be triggered by a feeling of breathlessness, such as after running or lifting.A lot of people have told me that exercise will make me feel better. Do you think it's worth pushing myself through the barrier and forcing myself into the gym, to get fit again?


Same here, man. I got really sick about 2 months ago and stopped doing much of anything. I'd get home from work and just lay in bed, drinking fluids and barely eating.I dropped about 12 lbs in 2 weeks.I've just recently started getting back in to shape. Luckily I work about a mile or two from where I live. I started simply: I started walking to/from work for a couple of weeks.Now I've started jogging (until I get dizzy) the way home. I'm gradually making progress.I also have picked up the dumbells and started doing some curls (30 lbs per arm). I do pushups until I get tired. I try and do this every day, I'm incredibly lazy and it doesn't take more than 20 minutes to do. Most of the time while a movie is on I'll work out.Good luck!


----------



## 19223 (Oct 18, 2005)

Ax, my husband definitely feels that exercise helps his IBS. He didn't exercise for a while because of the IBS, but he realized he needed to for his wellbeing. We started by just walking in our neighborhood. Walking is better than anything and you can get some fresh air. Of course, it is getting colder, but we're still walking cause we have a dog and don't have a choice! He has a lot of stomach discomfort too so he has to just make himself do it. I promise, you won't be disappointed, good luck!


----------



## 18104 (Oct 30, 2005)

I dont' excersise at all.. but I'm trying to save all my calories actually. But I can say this, when I was in high school I was in the marching band/ color gaurd so I was very active. I didn't have as many problems then as I do now. Use to, I could run a football field and not be tired, I can't run now lol. And sometimes I too have anxiety.. not as much as I use to tho. My dr said it had a lot to do with stress. I would say do a little excersise at home. It wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

i love excercise - that's one thing that really worried my parents when i first got ill, i just couldn't be bothered with it anymore. i still love it but i'm very careful about what i do and i am careful when i do it as well. running is not good if you have much pain. and obviously contact sports aren't the greatest idea!!


----------



## AnotherCrappyDay (Nov 22, 2005)

When I first got sick I wouldn't even think of exercising. Eventually though, I gave it a try so that I could try to improve my condition. I thought that if my body was in good shape that my gut might feel better. It was worth a try, because I felt helpless sitting at home. It sucked at first and was very painful to my gut. I started out with small exercises around the house... pushups, pullups, situps, running. After a while of this my gut didn't bother me much any more while exercising and after a year of this routine, I eventually joined a gym.Working out at the gym was even worse on my gut. Lots of cramps and pains, and of course, gas. Not only at the gym, but it made me feel like #### for the rest of the day. I did some research online and decided to try some Glutamine. I'm not a doctor, but supposedly when one lifts, it is so stressful on the body that other parts of the body get neglected. So if one does a back workout, one's body spends its time and energy rebuilding the back muscles while things like the immune system can suffer. This is the reason why many body builders often get sick (along with some other reasons). The intestines also get weakened and can let toxins get absorbed into the body that normally wouldn't be. Glutamine is supposed to help strengthen the intestines and immune system and it's been working for me. If I don't take my Glutamine during the day then my gut kills me when I go to the gym.


----------



## 21563 (Nov 27, 2005)

i have found that the fresh air does slightly ease my ibs pain. i get far too little fresh air and excercise and at the moment the terrible weather is not going to help me get that at the moment.


----------

